

Ask YC: Is there a solution better than advertising? - bcater

I need a bit of money for a web project I'm working on while I get it up and running. I have ~2k users right now, and I get enough hits to fund hosting if I put up ads. Is it "wrong" to put up ads after so many users have signed up? Is there some other way to monetize a small project?
======
ericb
Where does the world get the expectation your time is free, and if they have
that expectation, why should you adopt it? I feel my rent should be free, but
my landlord sees things differently. Until our landlords come around, and food
is also free, no, I don't think it's dishonest for me, or you, to be
compensated for their work through ads or subscriptions.

To more directly answer your question, though, you could also look at doing
"pro" level subscription memberships if that applies. That can work well.

------
Kaizyn
Ads are acceptable though it may slow down site growth. If the ads don't get
in the way of your users, they won't mind as much. Also, a donation button
might be worthwhile as well; but don't expect it to make much money for you.
Consider for example the sob story at the top of the page:
<http://gnosis.cx/TPiP/>. Two donations out of 1,000 book downloads a month.

If you can add some extra/useful features to the site, why not setup a premium
subscription? Set the price low to start and that will likely get more revenue
this way.

Good luck!

------
Fuca
It is not a question if it is wrong, but if it will work or not.

------
edw519
"Is there a solution better than advertising?"

With 2k users, there'd better be.

I'm no expert, but a donation link would probably be more honest, more
appreciated, and more effective. Just tell your story. People may surprise
you.

------
gojomo
If you need the money, start integrating tasteful ads. Especially if ads are
part of the intended eventual revenue model, getting them started early is
more honest with your users, and starts your ad-optimization learning cycle.
(In some cases, ads will even make a site look more professional/stable.)

If your userbase is such that it may react negatively, and you still need the
money, consider a donation or subscription option. Or sell part of the
venture, if the eventual upside can justify the trouble for you and risk for
investors.

